# Teichbewohner



## cwm (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo an Alle,
ich habe mich hier neu angemeldet.Mein Teich hat ca.7qm Grundfläche und ist 1,20m tief.An der Kopfseite habe ich eine Trockenmauer aufgebaut,die ca.50-60 cm über Teichwasser steht und auch 60 cm tief in die Erde gebaut.Ich hoffe irgendwann auf eine Ansiedlung von __ Eidechsen(mal schauen,ob sie kommen).Die Trockenmauer ist im unteren Bereich mit Stroh und Lemm gebaut,damit die evtl.Eidechsen auch gute Verstecke und ein Winterquartier haben-hätten.Zurück zum Teich.
In der Mitte die Tiefstelle von ca.1,5 qm etwas oval.An der Fußseite ist die Flachzone ,die sich dann links und rechts über Rampen  am Kopfende wieder  treffen.Von da ab gehen zwei Stufen runter in die Tiefzone.Die linke Seite ist eine komplette Rampe und in die rechte Seite habe ich zwei Stufen eingebaut.
Der Teich ist jetzt gerade mal 2,5 Wochen alt und voller Leben.__ Käfer,__ Würmer,__ Molche,Mückenlarven,Wasserflöhe,__ Libellen u.s.w .Ich habe keinerlei Technik im Teich,weil der Teich ein selbstständiges Ökosystem werden soll.Ich bin froh,das ich Fadenalgen im Teich habe,weil die sich sehr leicht wie Zuckerwatte aufrollen läßt und damit leicht zu entsorgen sind.Meine Frage dreht sich um die Teichbewohner.Wo kann man nachlesen,was welches Tier ist,oder Amphibien ,Käfer,Würmer u.s.w .Welche sind Nützliche,welche Zerstören nur?
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?
Gruß cwm


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hallo,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten !!

*Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder*

wir alle lieben Bilder und sind fürchterlich Neugierig 

Einfach ein Bild von den Tieren hier einstellen.


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hallo cwm,
:Willkommen2

Es gibt eigentlich keine Zerstörer.
Alle haben ihren Platz im Ökosystem und ein geziehlter Eingriff macht meist wenig Sinn.
Wenn du Bilder von deinen Biotop hast, lassen sich einige sicher bestimmen.


----------



## cwm (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hallo,hier sind ein paar Bilder.Aber noch keine von Tieren.Ich wollte einen Filter mit UVC-.Lampe anschließen,aber ich werde es wie beschrieben ,nicht machen.
Gruß cwm


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

genau so eine libelle hat ich heute auch am teich


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hi

Nach 2,5 Wochen schon __ Molche? Das ging aber schnell. Die Trockenmauer sieht echt gut aus. Vielleicht machst du noch nen kleinen Steinhaufen. Da könne sich dann auch die Molche und anderes Getier gut drin bzw. darunter verstecken. Die meisten Tiere am Teich halten sich in Bodennähe auf und verstecken sich auch da. Gut ist auch immer ein Holzstapel o.ä.
Ich hoffe auch immer darauf mal ne Eidechse zu sehen, aber irgendwie scheinen die nicht mehr so verbreitet zu sein. Blindschleichen haben wir jede Menge im Garten. Ich würde schätzen es waren gesamt etwa 10.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hallo CWM,

schönes Teichlein.

Diese Seite könnte interessant für Dich sein:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/

und dieses Buch:
[ASIN]344006638X[/ASIN]


----------



## Kolja (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hallo Cwm,

schön sieht's bei dir aus. Schon so viele Bewohner nach 2 1/2 Wochen. Das ist beachtlich.

- defekter Link entfernt - sind auch viele Tiere, außerdem aber auch noch Pflanzen etc. zu entdecken.


----------



## cwm (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hallo,ich möchte gerne hinzufügen,das die Wasserpflanzen,bis auf die Seerosen,alle aus bestehenden Naturteichen aus meiner Umgebung stammen.Bei mir in der Nähe sind viele Teiche durch die Rheinbraun entstanden,davon habe ich mir eine paar Pflanzen mitgenommen.
Aber keinerlei Tiere.Ich habe mit der unteren Wasserbehörde und Nabu telefoniert.Das Ergebnis war,das die mitgenommen Tiere nicht in meinem Teich bleiben würden und deshalb werde ich keine Tiere Zwangsumsiedeln.(ist auch Strafbar,es sei denn mit Ausnahmegenehmigung)
Ich hoffe ,das ihr jetzt nicht mehr stutzig seit,im Bezug auf die 2,5 Wochen seit Teichentstehung.
Bei dem Rohrschilf hatte ich auch Glück,das er angewachsen ist.Den habe ich aus der Erft(Flüßchen durch Bergheim).
Gruß cwm


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hi

Dann hast du echt Glück, dass sich schon so viele Tiere bei dir eingelebt haben.
Aber Vorsicht, das __ Schilf kann sich durch die Teichfolie bohren, habe ich hier mal gelesen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## cwm (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

Hallo an Alle und Hey Michael der 2,
ich habe auch gelesen,das der __ Rohrkolben die Teichfolie kaputt machen kann.Vorsichtshalber habe ich den Rohrkolben heute ausgepflanzt.Jetzt suche ich nach geeigneten Ersatz.
Gruß cwm


----------



## cwm (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichbewohner*

__ Rohrkolben raus-neue Wasserpflanzen rein-neue Bilder
Gruß cwm
Blut-__ Weiderich
milder Mauerpfeffer
__ Eidechsenschwanz
Asiatische Sumpfiris
Preslia violett


----------

